# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Dart with lump on side of cheek

## Pandapu

i was away on vacation for a week and had my mom take care of my two leucs. feeding etc.
when i left they were fine. when i arrived yesterday i noticed one had a very noticable lump on its right cheek. i hate to say it but looks like a tumor or something. is this something common in darts or should i take the little guy to a vet?

----------


## Leefrogs

sounds like an infection. Yep, get a vet!! And soon. And infection that close to brain can kill quickly.

----------

